# frage zu steam



## arti.86 (17. Juli 2012)

also ich lebe eigentlich in österreich,bin zurzeit in deutschland wegen meiner arbeit.nun wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiss ob ich wenn ich in deutschland beim steam summersale ein game in der geschnittenen fassung kaufe ich es aber dann erst in österreich installiere ich die ungeschnittene fassung erhalte. also in DE kaufen erst in AT installieren= ungeschnittene fassung in AT spielen??
danke im vorraus
lg


----------



## 10203040 (17. Juli 2012)

In DE kaufen = Cut In AT kaufen = Uncut. Egal wo du es installierst es bleibt so wie gekauft.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2012)

Nein das geht nicht, leider


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. Juli 2012)

musste nen freund in der heimat bitten es dir zu schenken, er kann es dir uncut schenken


----------



## arti.86 (17. Juli 2012)

schade...na gutdanke für die info


----------

